# Vape Juice = How many cigarettes



## Juan_G (31/5/19)

Maybe this has been asked before but I cant find the thread for it.
I would like to know more or less how many cigarettes worth of nicotine is in 30ml 3mg ejuice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/6/19)

I tried to figure this out for you, only managed to get 4 of my wife’s cigarettes stuffed into 30ml bottle and then it was full. 


PS. wife was pissed that I broke her smokes

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## Mofat786 (1/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I tried to figure this out for you, only managed to get 4 of my wife’s cigarettes stuffed into 30ml bottle and then it was full.
> 
> 
> PS. wife was pissed that I broke her smokes


Epic

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (1/6/19)

Jokes aside, this could possibly help

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver (1/6/19)

Hi @Juan_G

Interesting question

The thing is that we can calculate mg of nicotine in cigarettes and in vape juice - but the important thing is how much of it gets absorbed during smoking versus vaping. Smoking gets more of the nicotine into your bloodstream than vaping - and much quicker too.

Your 30ml juice at 3mg has 3mg of nicotine per 1 ml of juice. So a total of 90mg of nicotine in that bottle.
Cigarettes have different nicotine content. Many have 9mg per cigarette. So 10 cigarettes of that strength would have the same amount of nicotine in them as the 30ml of ejuice.

But as I said above, its more about the amount that is absorbed and how quickly.
Also, the amount in the smoke when the cigarette burns and the amount in the vapour when the e-juice is vapourised.

Here is a graph comparing the speed and level of nicotine absorption in a cigarette versus certain vape devices.






This was done quite a long time ago. So its using old devices. Dr Farsalinos was one of the authors of this study. Today's vaping devices would probably be even more effective. And nic salts also are more easily absorbed than normal nicotine as I understand.

Check out the post on this that @Andre made a while back:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-absorption.t2638/

That post has the link to the article. But here it is too:
https://www.nature.com/articles/srep04133

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I tried to figure this out for you, only managed to get 4 of my wife’s cigarettes stuffed into 30ml bottle and then it was full.
> 
> 
> PS. wife was pissed that I broke her smokes






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (3/6/19)

Thank you for all your input on this. I like the fact that 30ml only equals 10 cigarettes worth of nicotine, makes it feel even more worth while to vape! Have a awesome Monday everyone!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you for all your input on this. I like the fact that 30ml only equals 10 cigarettes worth of nicotine, makes it feel even more worth while to vape! Have a awesome Monday everyone!!



I would say it’s less than 10 cigarettes when comparing how much nicotine is absorbed
(Normal Nic, not Nic salts)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

